# The perfect mango



## Speedy_11 (25/4/19)

I got a question for you guys,im trying to create a solid mango that last... the 3 mangos im trying to use is flv mango cbe double mango and cap sweet mango, when trying to create my mango should I mix with or without nic and any additives?

Currently, with cbe and sweet it seems to fade after a few days even when upping the double mango to 8%
any pointers?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (25/4/19)

Hi @Speedy_11 

Apologies, i saw you tagged me earlier but completely forgot to respond in the other thread.

I always mix my juice with nic and have never had issues where it causes flavors to fade. I do this cause i vape the juice unless im making something which i really have my doubts on. 

My current mango go to base consists of CBE Double Mango, FLV Mango and CBE Aplhonso Mango and these 3 work like magic together. I havent noticed the flavors fading and i also use around 0.5% super sweet in most of my recipes cause i like it sweet.

@ what percentages are you mixing the two mango's? I only mix FLV Mango at 1%, Double Mango around 2.5%. Before i discovered Alphonso i mixed Double mango at 4.5% and it worked great. 

Perhaps you are adding too much % which will cause the flavor to taste muted, Less is always more and work your way up but more isnt always going to make it stronger and will have a reverse effect if that makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (25/4/19)

Oh yeah, Also try adding some TFA Banana Cream to your mangos, it will boost the flavor and will help with that mouth feel body you want in mangos. Dont wory, you wont taste the Banana Cream. Perhaps this is why i dont find that my base fades.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Speedy_11 (25/4/19)

i think my % is a bit high yes(the double cbe) will drop it tonight and give it a go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy_11 (25/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Hi @Speedy_11
> 
> Apologies, i saw you tagged me earlier but completely forgot to respond in the other thread.
> 
> ...


 


yes saw the Alphonso but my current supplier does not have this and i get a good deal their might try TFA Philippine Mango

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy_11 (25/4/19)

and i did add the banana cream to the cart with a few others to try and boost and enhance this mango,reason i asked if you adding nic is coz im just mixing 10 mls testing forthe correct type of mango so not sure if i wana waste nic when creating this mango

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/4/19)

Advise that was given to me personally.
First mix without the nic.

Once the recipe is perfected. You add the nic (also only add nic after the mix was mixed properly)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vilaishima (25/4/19)

Chanelr said:


> Advise that was given to me personally.
> First mix without the nic.
> 
> Once the recipe is perfected. You add the nic (also only add nic after the mix was mixed properly)



I did not start vaping to quit smoking so I did not/don't need the Nic. I have however mixed some of my staple recipes without Nic and they are just not the same. I mix all my recipes at 1mg and that hits the spot for me.

As for the Double Mango I have never found it to fade. I find it truly starts to shine only after a couple of days. My 3 Mango combo includes CBE/FSA Double Mango, CAP Sweet Mango and FA Costa Rica Special.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Gorvian (26/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Oh yeah, Also try adding some TFA Banana Cream to your mangos, it will boost the flavor and will help with that mouth feel body you want in mangos. Dont wory, you wont taste the Banana Cream. Perhaps this is why i dont find that my base fades.


@StompieZA dead keen to give your Mango base a mix ... mind sharing the recipe ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smittie (26/4/19)

Gorvian said:


> @StompieZA dead keen to give your Mango base a mix ... mind sharing the recipe ?


Hi

You can find it here: MangTrio

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rascals003 (29/4/19)

Try using: 
Mango FE @5%
Super sweet Cap @2%
Black ice @1%

This is a very good mix

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/5/19)

Rascals003 said:


> Try using:
> Mango FE @5%
> Super sweet Cap @2%
> Black ice @1%
> ...



2% Super Sweet???!!!! Pass...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dietz (15/5/19)

My vote is for_* FE Mango*_ as the Top mango! Its got the same intense Mango as CBE Double, but at Half the %, so its more economic and I think it does better on a long steep than the CBE does.



Vilaishima said:


> I have however mixed some of my staple recipes without Nic and they are just not the same. I mix all my recipes at 1mg and that hits the spot for me.


I also agree with @Vilaishima On the nic in samples, I personally feel that if you vape nic normally then you should use it in your mixes as your taste is used to the role nic plays in a juice and it DOES make a difference in flavor profile to some extent. I learned this when mixing Tobacco Juices specifically, The versions without nic never came close to what I wanted as my nic adds that sensation/experience to the vape.




Rude Rudi said:


> 2% Super Sweet???!!!! Pass...


I also agree with Rudi on the SS. Dont get me wrong, I luuuv my Sweetner but Sho, 2% is roff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Speedy_11 (15/5/19)

my current mix has 1% tfa sweetner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (16/5/19)

Speedy_11 said:


> my current mix has 1% tfa sweetner


TFA Sweetener is 50/50 Ethyl Maltol and Sucralose. CAP Super Sweet is just Sucralose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/5/19)

Max i would go on Cap Super Sweet is 0.5%, I only use super sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (17/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Max i would go on Cap Super Sweet is 0.5%, I only use super sweet.



I use both Sucralose and EM depending on the flavour profile. With certain recipes I definately prefer EM to Sucralose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (24/5/19)

Dietz said:


> My vote is for_* FE Mango*_ as the Top mango! Its got the same intense Mango as CBE Double, but at Half the %, so its more economic and I think it does better on a long steep than the CBE does.



Just ordered FE Mango instead of CBE Double and CBE Alphonso, So really hope this mango is as good as you say lol hahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vilaishima (24/5/19)

Dietz said:


> My vote is for_* FE Mango*_ as the Top mango! Its got the same intense Mango as CBE Double, b*ut at Half the %, so its more economic* and I think it does better on a long steep than the CBE does.



I will have to try it but it won't be for economical reasons; FE Mango is R60 for 10ml and CBE Double Mango is R28 for 10ml so CBE would still work out marginally cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (24/5/19)

Vilaishima said:


> I will have to try it but it won't be for economical reasons; FE Mango is R60 for 10ml and CBE Double Mango is R28 for 10ml so CBE would still work out marginally cheaper.



Yeah but with CBE double mango, you need to use like 5% where with FE it seems 2.5% should do if i understand correctly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima (24/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah but with CBE double mango, you need to use like 5% where with FE it seems 2.5% should do if i understand correctly



Exactly so it would still be cheaper to use CBE Double Mango as you have to use double but it still costs less than half the price of the FE Mango.

FE Mango 
10ml - R60

CBE Double Mango 
20ml - R56

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cgs (24/5/19)

perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## StompieZA (24/5/19)

Just got my delivery and the FE Mango smells amazing! Actually smells better than CBE Double mango

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (26/5/19)

Made 60ml BaManGi on friday afternoon using the FE Mango at 4% anf its almosy finished! Making another 120ml later today

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (6/6/19)

Flavour world Sa said:


> We finally got in some of the FE range, Will be mixing it up tonight



Mixing 500ml tonight with CBE Double Mango and Alphonso Mango. After mixing with FE Mango, I love it but i also love CBE Double Mango.


----------



## Crazyj (9/5/20)

StompieZA said:


> Mixing 500ml tonight with CBE Double Mango and Alphonso Mango. After mixing with FE Mango, I love it but i also love CBE Double Mango.


HI @StompieZA. Ive mixed the bamango ice using FE. I feel I need a bit more mango. But my mix has 1% ss cap. I should have known its 2 much. Sigh. If I bring down the ss will the mango pop more? I have some Alphonso mango aswell. Was thinking of doing a mix with added alphonso. What % would I add? Here is my mix atm
Banana cream (TPA) =3.5%
Mango (FE) =4.5%
Ss (Cap) =1%
Black ice =0.5%

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flavour world Sa (15/5/20)

Hi guys

Try the same recipe using Fsa/Cbe double mango instead, sub the cap sweet mang for 1- 1.5% of Fsa Malaysian Alphonso mango will work magic

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

